# Freshwater dwarf puffer tank temperature



## Puffy (Mar 25, 2014)

A few days ago I saw a bunch of freshwater dwarf puffer in my local fish shop they looked so cute and I wanted them I did my research and found out the tank temperature for the dwarf puffers is 27 degrees however my 5 gal tank is slightly above 29 can I still keep a dwarf puffer?


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Fahrenheit or Celsius? Or typo? Lol. I'll have to look up F to C conversion but mine are at a little warmer than usual tropical, they are at 80. No heater is even going, their light actually heard it up well enough in the tank I have them in right now. They are ridiculous cute and have been great


----------



## Puffy (Mar 25, 2014)

The temperature in is celcius


----------



## Puffy (Mar 25, 2014)

The temperature is in Celsius


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

I bet they will be fine. Mine are at 80-82 and doing great. Or in Celsius about what you mentioned.


----------



## Puffy (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok thanks guys


----------

